# #20 Model engine builders magazine



## PTsideshow (Oct 13, 2009)

This may be of interest to the members here!
Haven't gotten the #20 either, Called and talked to Toni Issue #20 is at the printer as I type.
If the issue #19 was your last issue the letters and email have been sent out!

Or if your not sure:  publisherATmodelenginebuilderDOTcom. of course correct my spelling!


----------



## PTsideshow (Oct 23, 2009)

Got an email about issue #20 this morning, here is most of it.

Issue # 20 of Model Engine Builder magazine mailed on October 16. We are working on Issue # 21 now and are looking for good Tips and Questions or Answers to questions already asked. As always, we would like more Build Articles on engines, engine components and tools to build components/engines.
In Issue # 20 are:
"    Completing Doug Kelley's twin-cylinder, opposed-piston engine build article.
"    The Lamina hot air engine Build Article. They don't get any simpler than this.
"    How to finish hollow push/pull rod ends.
"    How to make a good valve cage.
"    A small reversing gearbox for steam engines in model boats.
"    The RICE Report
"    Ron Bement's Ardun Ford Centerfold Article
"    Plus loads of Tips and Question & Answer and other how-to articles.


For a better look at some of the main articles, go to http://www.modelenginebuilder.com/issuetwenty.htm. It is about one-half a megabyte in size but worth looking at.

The IC engine Build Article in Issue # 21 will be Humbug, a small air-cooled model airplane engine that can be built on a Sherline-sized lathe and a drill press or mill. Designed specifically for Model Engine Builder magazine by Ron Chernich, this will be a really detailed beginner's article and is simple enough to build for even experienced Model Engineers!?
The steam engine Build Article in Issue # 21 will be a nice wobbler with a difference. From the clever brain of Malcolm Beak, this engine was designed to be simple enough to build during a Model Engineering show and given to visiting children. The challenge will be to improve on his design so that it is simpler and easier to build.

Starting in Issue # 22, we'll have an interesting series on modeling a full-size engine. From taking measurements, making patterns in wood and with a computer, casting the components and finally machining the parts. The target of our project is the Hicks marine engine that was first built in 1913 in San Francisco, California. This engine was instrumental in converting the fishing fleets in San Francisco and Monterey Bays from sail to an 'Iron Wind,' to quote our sailing friends. All of a sudden, the fishermen could come home at night and deliver a fresher catch. What's not to like?

www.modelenginebuilder.com. You do not need your subscriber number (1205405694) to order. You can also renew by phone at 1-866-996-8999 (toll-free) from the US and Canada or call 0-01-707-643-1970 from all other countries. Mail orders should be sent to Elmwood Publishing, 737 Elmwood Avenue, Vallejo, CA 94591, USA.


----------

